# Chameleon Bioactive Exo Terra



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

Meant to post up some pics after getting advice on here about bib set up for my Panther chameleon but here is a quick video meantime. 

http://youtu.be/MWveIZPERT4


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

http://youtu.be/MWveIZPERT4


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice mate... great set up. He looks beautiful & healthy & reminds me very much of my old male Nosey be.
I also keep my montane chameleons in live planted, exo terra's using the bio active set up. With nice thick layer of organic soil/compost/leaf mould, drainage layer & added clean up crew :2thumb:
There is, as you probably know, a big taboo regards keeping chameleons on a substrate. But a lot of problems people have encountered in the past has been through bad husbandry/incorrect lighting/heating/supplements etc. Then the easiest thing to blame is the ingestion of substrate.


----------

